# Refilling water dish/bottle



## laurenx810 (Dec 25, 2011)

I recently saw a cage setup example that included one of those refilling water dishes. I've seen them for larger pets such as cats and dogs but can't seem to find the one I saw on here anywhere. I think its a really nice combo of the water bottle and dish because you can see the water level clearly and they still have the confort of drinking from a dish. Does anyone know where I could get one? Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are rather pointless for a hedgehog. Fresh water needs to be given daily so a normal sized dish is fine.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

They drink so little (Sophie drinks 9 - 12 teaspoons a night.) that I measure her fresh water every day. I'm using a creme brulee dish. This one is short-sided (maybe 1") and 4" in diameter. It holds 3/4 cup; triple her average consumption.

The short side makes it very easy to drink from. Sophie doesn't foul her water or walk into it. If she did, that would change everything.
http://serenebreezes.com/Sophie-images/water-dish.jpg

Interestingly, she walks straight into her food dish to pick out all of her favorite food first, but that doesn't hurt anything.
http://serenebreezes.com/Sophie-images/Sophie-84.jpg


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you did want to buy them, they're called reptile waterers: http://www.amazon.com/Flukers-16-oz-Rep ... 666&sr=8-1

I agree though that they're pointless, hedgies don't drink that much and having one of those instead of a dish would just make it that much harder to clean and refill frequently.


----------

